# Quit after only 2 weeks.



## randomuber (Dec 20, 2015)

Why? Disrespectful passengers, rude, obnoxious. When I used to use uber, before becoming a driver for them, I would make myself known to whoever was picking me up, I would go on the sidewalk, and just wait there when the car was getting closer. However, it seems like nobody shares the same respect as I did. These people sometimes make you go out there and find them, sometimes inside malls I would have to park on the side and just look for this guy, then I see them not even attempting to find me, joking and laughing with friends. Sometimes I even make direct eye contact with the people who I think are my passenger, and they look back at me, but nothing. Then later I "Find" them, asking why I didn't see them, "I was looking directly at you, waving" 

I mean I let them know in text beforehand what im driving, to make it easier for me to find them or they find me, but after awhile I got sick of doing this. That however is not even the reason why I'm going to move on.

1 single passenger did it for me last friday. After that I felt like it was just not worth it, and it was my last ride for the day. This guy was obviously on something, my guess was meth, I didn't realize when he entered, but he refused to give me an address and told me to just drive down 1 street, I was driving for 30 minutes on this 1 street with no target location. In that time he started calling people up, talking in code, seemed like a drug deal, "Do you have the cabinets?". Then he would ask me if I was a police officer, I kept telling him over and over again that no I wasn't, he said "Are you sure?", im like of course. Then he started asking me whether I "banged", I told him I didn't know what that meant, only later found out it meant if I was a gang member.

Finally I started getting angry with him and told him straight out "Look im gonna have to drop you off here", he then says "Dont you want to get paid?", im like you are disrespecting me, going through my personal shit when I asked you to stop (he was literally looking through my stuff), acting all tweaked out, asking me to stop at places for smoke breaks, attempting to smoke in my car at one point. I'm sorry i'm done now, maybe in a different state or location but it seems if you are anywhere near Los angeles you will end up getting jackasses, and it's just not worth the money. People just don't care, why should I? It's a brand new car I bought for myself, the least you can do is have some respect.

bye uber


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

randomuber said:


> Why? Disrespectful passengers, rude, obnoxious. When I used to use uber, before becoming a driver for them, I would make myself known to whoever was picking me up, I would go on the sidewalk, and just wait there when the car was getting closer. However, it seems like nobody shares the same respect as I did. These people sometimes make you go out there and find them, sometimes inside malls I would have to park on the side and just look for this guy, then I see them not even attempting to find me, joking and laughing with friends. Sometimes I even make direct eye contact with the people who I think are my passenger, and they look back at me, but nothing. Then later I "Find" them, asking why I didn't see them, "I was looking directly at you, waving"
> 
> I mean I let them know in text beforehand what im driving, to make it easier for me to find them or they find me, but after awhile I got sick of doing this. That however is not even the reason why I'm going to move on.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Former Uber Drivers Club !!!

Sorry you had to put up with so much crap, but at least now you can add "experience dealing with difficult customers in a diverse setting" to your resume.

On a serious note, don't lose heart. You WILL find something better because this business is going to crap. Just be grateful you only got tortured for 2 weeks. Many people are still at it. God Bless Hun !!!!


----------

